# new deep sea creatures discovered - video



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome colors


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty weird ...makes you wonder what other things are hiding down there


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I like those psychedelic fish, those are sweet looking.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

and so much more to discover...

thanks for the link


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

The fishes with the teeth really freak me out! I've seen them before on a nature show...thanks for sharing. They're quite fascinating.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

OMG now I wont sleep and Im never swimming in the ocean!!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres 2 more really cool ones about life in the deep


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

good vids. these TED Talks are remarkable.


----------

